# Just a thread of my work



## Jesse Killion (Oct 13, 2021)

Hey all, I've been lurking around here and picking up plenty of info from all of you. I figured it's high time I start showing off some of my work.

Here is a recently finished tall heeled petty in forged 1084 steel., the handle is richlite and (unknown) reclaimed hardwood.












I'll do my best to keep this updated with what I'm working on. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## chefwp (Oct 13, 2021)

looks great!


----------



## tostadas (Oct 13, 2021)

Thats a NICE taper!


----------



## Jesse Killion (Oct 14, 2021)

Thank you @chefwp. @tostadas, thanks for noticing. I've been trying to forge in as much taper as I can, this particular one came out real well.

Here's another I finished up last night. 7" edge (roughly 180mm), 1084 and 15n20 damascus. I put a very light etch on this one to let the pattern age along with the patina. African blackwood, turquoise composite and quilted maple handle with a diamond cross section. Hope y'all like it.


----------



## birdsfan (Oct 14, 2021)

Looks great! Real thin behand the edge, and nice sturdy taper out of the handle!


----------



## Jesse Killion (Oct 15, 2021)

@birdsfan Thanks sir. I like to keep the taper as thick as i can forge it coming out of the handle to make things feel as smooth as possible.


----------



## Jesse Killion (Nov 23, 2021)

Here is my most recently completed work. Forged 1084 6" petty. I wanted a subtle handle so I went with figured black walnut that I picked up here from @Chang and a spacer of richlite. I hope you enjoy looking at it.


----------



## Dzbiq (Nov 24, 2021)

I really like the look of your handles. Not too shiny, elegant with interesting inserts, nice!


----------



## Jaeger (Nov 27, 2021)

Great work 
Like the overall material combinations
Are you happy with the performance of the 1084?


----------



## Jville (Nov 27, 2021)

Well done looking knives!


----------



## Jesse Killion (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank you @Dzbiq. I like a bit of subtlety.

@Jaeger I do. I especially like the forgeability of it, it's also fool proof to forge weld. For my non professional use, it's held up great.

Thank you @Jville!


----------



## SilverSwarfer (Nov 29, 2021)

That anvil  ... work = impressive too!


----------



## Jesse Killion (Nov 29, 2021)

That anvil has been through a lot. A hand me down from my father in law that has some really bad edges but moves material really quickly. Best I've been able to figure (based on info from people much smarter than me) it's an old Henry Wright. Old Henry was a supposed employee (or cousin, depending on the rendition you hear) of Peter Wrights. He stole Peter's plans and started making anvils of his own. Not many Henry Wrights around anymore.

And thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Jesse Killion (Jan 5, 2023)

It's been a while since I've posted here. I started working for myself at the beginning of the past year and have not had much time at a computer. I have, however, still made quite a handful of knives. I'll dump a few photos below to see what you all think. Any feed back is appreciated, constructive criticism is how we grow. I hope everyone's been well!


----------



## Jesse Killion (Jan 5, 2023)

Here are a few more quick shots....


----------



## birdsfan (Jan 5, 2023)

Nice looking stuff! Great taper! Are you working with new steels? Looks like some laminations going on now. As I recall, you were a 1084 monosteel guy before?


----------



## Jesse Killion (Jan 5, 2023)

birdsfan said:


> Nice looking stuff! Great taper! Are you working with new steels? Looks like some laminations going on now. As I recall, you were a 1084 monosteel guy before?


I've been playing with a few different things lately. There's 1084 in there, a 1084 and mild steel san mai, a few 1084 and 15n20 damascus, some 52100 and some mono 15n20 as well. I picked up an even heat at the beginning of the year so I've been able to play with some more steels and get nicer heat treats out of things. Good eye!


----------



## Grayswandir (Saturday at 6:35 AM)

Jesse Killion said:


> Here are a few more quick shots....


Really nice work, though I'm not a fan of that oddly shaped heel (broken corner).


----------



## Grayswandir (Saturday at 6:36 AM)

Jesse Killion said:


> Here is my most recently completed work. Forged 1084 6" petty. I wanted a subtle handle so I went with figured black walnut that I picked up here from @Chang and a spacer of richlite. I hope you enjoy looking at it.
> View attachment 153280
> 
> View attachment 153283
> ...


What are the qualities of the steel you chose to use?


----------



## Jesse Killion (Monday at 7:41 PM)

Grayswandir said:


> What are the qualities of the steel you chose to use?


Thank you, the steel is a pretty simple carbon steel. 1084 to be specific. Chosen for ease of forgeability and heat treating. The "broken heel" look was something I was playing with as an added detail, and a way to make the heel not be sharp. I have since moved away from doing that as the minimal benefit of not slipping a finger onto the sharp point of the heel didn't outweigh the overall aesthetic in my mind.


----------



## Grayswandir (Monday at 8:27 PM)

Maybe just break the corner of the heel a little bit, rather then what you were doing? I guess the best thing to do is ask your customer base what they like. Murray Carter just breaks the corner slightly:

Carter Safety Heel (fourth pic down)

Nice work and thanks for answering my question.


----------

